# Which Live Center?



## Aukai (Aug 19, 2017)

Being out in the boonies I use Amazon for a lot of things, and I'm looking for a good quality MT3 live center for my lathe. I have looked at 3 brands that I know nothing about, and I would like to know if they are any good before I buy. If I need something better I'm open to suggestions. Thank you for looking.

Steelex M1066 MT No.3 Heavy Duty Live Center 

https://www.amazon.com/LIVE-CENTER-...rd_wg=Ijmn1&psc=1&refRID=PV6ZX2GJ6RMCKYMF1P7V

https://www.amazon.com/HHIP-3900-50...rd_wg=b1jAA&psc=1&refRID=VGRWAB5T03S30DV9V84Q


----------



## darkzero (Aug 19, 2017)

For me personally, I would stay away from those inexpensive generic live centers. You get what you pay for & often with the cheap stuff eventually you'll end up buying again. But if it's something you won't use very much or for very light duty they may last a while, quality on the other hand is up in the air.

I use Skoda live centers & they're good bang for the buck. But a new one will put you in the $150 range. You can find good used ones on ebay for under $100 from time to time. To give you an idea, I sold my older model Skoda MT3 here earlier this year for $75 & it was in excellent condition.

I also have a couple of live centers from ZLiveCenter & I am happy with them but the ones I have are from their high model lines.

But if you have to go with one of those 3 choices, I would go with ZLiveCenter, they as a company/vendor are awesome, great customer service should you have a problem. HHIP is not bad either but when it comes to those generic models I'm not sure if the quality on any of them from those vendors would be much different.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 19, 2017)

I agree with darkzero.
However, we also recognize that personal finances and frequency of use is a real thing.
I've used a little import MT2 on a hobby lathe for many years it's held up very well under light use.
However, I wouldn't consider purchasing same for my larger machines (MT4 & MT5). 

Consider comparing and contrasting all the specs.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Aukai (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen....


----------



## Aukai (Aug 19, 2017)

OK I'm expanding my view. Would I need to keep looking, also I usually go to vendors direct not ebay. I do not have experience yet for what vendors to stick with, but was looking at these. I almost had a bodily accident when I looked at Riten first, but regained my composer with the other two . Thank you

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ADDE0M?psc=1

http://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/skheducenewl2.html


----------



## darkzero (Aug 19, 2017)

Aukai said:


> OK I'm expanding my view. Would I need to keep looking, also I usually go to vendors direct not ebay. I do not have experience yet for what vendors to stick with, but was looking at these. I almost had a bodily accident when I looked at Riten first, but regained my composer with the other two . Thank you
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ADDE0M?psc=1
> 
> http://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/skheducenewl2.html



Don't always rule out ebay & don't always trust Amazon. I have those 2 very same live centers, except the ZLC I have in MT2 & use with a MT3 sleeve..

That ZLiveCenter on Amazon $166.95 + $10.89 shipping. Buy directly from ZLiveCenter for $152.95 + $13.95 (shipping may vary)

I have that same Skoda MT3 live center purchased from Ajax as well but through ebay. Ajax's website, $174 + $11.89 shipping (shipping may vary). On ebay, Ajax has them "on sale" for $139 + $12 shipping. I've purchased a number of things from Ajax, even one of my Bison Set Tru chucks, Rocky is a good seller but his prices are usually cheaper on ebay.

FYI, if you purchase the Skoda live center from Ajax, you will not receive what's pictured. Pictured is the older model in black. You will receive the new updated version drop shipped directly from Sowa like pictured below. That is a good thing but if you purchase an older model elsewhere I would not be concerned as you probably wouldn't be able to tell a difference in use.

Don't rule MSC either if you have been a long outstanding customer or have a merged Enco account. Often my prices with MSC is cheaper than ebay or Amazon. The Skoda MT2 live center I got from MSC much cheaper than anywhere else I could find. IIRC the MT3 was cheaper at MSC as well but that was my fault for not checking before I purchased from Ajax.

You think Riten is expensive, check out Royal. Rohm also makes some nice live centers, still more than I would want to spend though.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 19, 2017)

I got this Royal live center from eBay for 100 bucks. The least expensive one I saw go for little over 200 new. It is a Royal value line, but has excellent spec.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you for the responses, it is appreciated. Working 911, I have some time to research......If it stays quiet.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 19, 2017)

I will say that a Royal product has never let me down, however it is often cheaper to buy 5 inexpensive tools and scrap them every year then buying 1 high end tool that will last for 5 years of constant use.
I realize that it is difficult for a hobbyist to justify buying a $700.00 live center for use in a $2500.00 machine yet often the work demands it, the difference in performance can be quite obvious in use, one must flip the Cost/Quality coin and only you can make that decision.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 19, 2017)

Wise words, I am fighting that dragon now with startup costs adding up, which I have expected, but need to pick, and choose carefully.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 19, 2017)

I've had great luck with Royal!!

Aukai, 911? If I may ask? What do you do?
I'm a, well was a full time Paramedic, then Paramedic Instructor at a community college, now back to part time Paramedic.
Still do volunteer fire, well... for a very little while yet.
Working on complete retirement.

Daryl
Old and broken....
MN


----------



## Aukai (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice to meet you, I helped with a few classes, but never got into teaching in the classroom mode. The "KIDs" like to work with me though. I did 6 years airport crash fire/structural, left that as an operator. I've been on the road for 38 years as a paramedic, just gave my 2 year notice for retirement. I want to work on things that don't bleed, unless it's me, and I hate wood.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 19, 2017)

Aukai,
All sounds familiar....
I look forward to many posts from you!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 20, 2017)

Good Luck, not an inexpensive hobby, neither is high end postal stamp collecting, go figure.

I truly enjoy the discussions about "They Don't Make Things Like They Used To", there are almost always products that are well made and will last a lifetime like the 'Old Days", these are expensive however.
We live in a disposable goods world, why buy one expensive product that will last 10 years when you can replace it with 5 inexpensive products that live for 2 years, also the kitchen appliances will have gone out of style so you will need to replace them anyway. I am sure that you know at least one person that will regale you with the story of their parents fridge that has been in operation since 1965, (I was born in 1959 by the way) exactly how many of todays consumers would even contemplate keeping a kitchen appliance for 10 years let alone 40. Why would a manufacturer design and produce a product that will last 20 years whilst knowing that the consumer will discard it in less then 10 years when it becomes unfashionable.

Can you say Corian? 

Machine tools took a slightly different route to the present, in the distant past all machines were manual, there were thousands of small shops across the country that bought hundreds of thousands of small lathes and milling machines, this was a viable market for the manufacturers of such tools. As machine tool technology improved with NC in the 60's the companies that embraced it thrived and those that didn't not so much. This led to many tool manufacturers closing shop.

Can you say Bridgeport?

The ones left standing see little market in manual machines , this leaves the hobbyist in quite a quandry, should I buy a $5000.00 manual lathe made in Asia or a $30,000.00 Haas tool room lathe that is difficult to operate as a manual machine.
There appears to be no middle ground.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 20, 2017)

Say W W, I just had this conversation about  refrigerators, my 5 year old fridg took a dump. I remember having refrigerators that had to be repainted at least once, then as it aged more, it was put out in the garage for beer, and still kept on going. I'm circa 1953.


----------



## mikey (Aug 20, 2017)

Aukai, take a hard look at this Royal Tri-bearing live center on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROYAL-PRODU...211995?hash=item361d06b1db:g:RpgAAOSwOgdY0FPQ

This is an older model of their high speed centers and is permanently lubricated. It has the standard 60 degree point that is supported by 3 angular contact bearings and a needle bearing at the far end of the tip. If I recall correctly, these had a max load of over 150#. The listing says it's used but I see no sign of it having ever been installed in a tailstock. The price is not unreasonable for a good live center. 

The next step up would be a quad-bearing live center that is considerably more expensive but has a higher work load rating. 

Royal centers are in the top tier of live centers. Unless abused, this one will probably last you the rest of your lifetime.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you for the link Mike, any drawback to a short nose live, or is that a non issue. That is a good deal.


----------



## mikey (Aug 20, 2017)

The vast majority of your work will be done with a standard 60 degree nose. It has the most mass and will deflect less. The extended nose like the CNC centers use are very useful for smaller diameter work. Both have their uses and Royal makes an exchangeable tip live center so you switch between them at need; these are super-expensive. I own the exchangeable tip one but I know that about 95% of the time I use the standard nose so for your first center, I would go for a standard configuration.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 20, 2017)

Great thank you


----------



## mikey (Aug 20, 2017)

No problem, and congrats on the new lathe and welcome to HM!

This is, by far, the friendliest forum on the net. Ask, learn, share and enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Aukai (Aug 20, 2017)

Haven't been on ebay since 2012 can't buy it now, won't confirm my email. try later


----------



## darkzero (Aug 20, 2017)

Aukai said:


> Haven't been on ebay since 2012 can't buy it now, won't confirm my email. try later



Better hurry up before I buy it! Haha, j/k


----------



## Aukai (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh well, changed user name, password, account on hold, not able to view page for buying. Check back tomorrow.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 21, 2017)

All right, got back on track with ebay, the purchase is approved. I had to work hard to give out my money....


----------



## mikey (Aug 21, 2017)

It's a good center,  Aukai, and you got it for a really good price. Congrats!


----------



## benmychree (Aug 21, 2017)

What I look for in a live center is that the body that contains the bearings be as small as possible so as not to get in the way of the cutting tools; I bought a Rohm center #4 MT about 40 years ago (small body diameter), and it still works just fine.  Having said all that, a live center with interchangeable points is also a good thing; good to have both types.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for taking care of me. Who is the goto place for material in HNL, not a lot here.

Thank you Ben, I'll see how this goes. This is one of my favorite mottoes. 


"Experience is something you get right after you needed it"


----------



## benmychree (Aug 21, 2017)

Aukai said:


> Thanks for taking care of me. Who is the goto place for material in HNL, not a lot here.
> 
> Thank you Ben, I'll see how this goes. This is one of my favorite mottoes.
> 
> ...


HNL?


----------



## mikey (Aug 21, 2017)

HNL = Honolulu.

Depends what you need. You can get Aluminum from Royal Metals but it will cost you more to ship stuff to Kauai from here than it will if you buy over the net. Ebay, Amazon, Online Metals and others sell small quantities of whatever you want and many of them will ship via USPS Priority flat rate. The only issue is that the longest piece will be 12" long. If you need longer then Amazon or McMaster Carr are good places that will ship longer items; Amazon Prime will ship long stuff for free so its a very good option.

If I may suggest some materials to start, I would find some 12L14 mild steel, 6061-T6 aluminum and some brass on ebay. All will cut easily and will teach you a lot about machining metal without the grief harder materials bring. As you learn, you can purchase other stuff to try. 

I know you're going to be starting with inserted carbide tooling and your lathe will work fine with them. However, I would also encourage you to learn how to grind HSS lathe tools at some point because there will be times when you'll find them to be very useful. My personal lathe is an 11" one with a 2HP motor and I use HSS about 90% of the time, simply because it works better for me.


----------



## Splat (Aug 23, 2017)

Hawaii's a paradise but I assume you got scrap/junk yards, too.   Don't forget about them for metal. Also, it's funny but now after a few years I kinda know the guys that always get out early mornings to see what everyone's throwing out on bulk-pickup garbage days. I've done it a few times and found some good stuff.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 24, 2017)

We have a scrap recycling place that won't let you peruse. I am friendly with the plumbing place that does some fabrication, and the welding/fab shop. They have been accommodating.


----------



## mikey (Aug 24, 2017)

Aukai said:


> We have a scrap recycling place that won't let you peruse. I am friendly with the plumbing place that does some fabrication, and the welding/fab shop. They have been accommodating.



Watch for old printers. They contain some of the best precision ground, easy to cut rods I've ever seen.


----------



## richl (Aug 24, 2017)

Just picked up 10 or more log splitting wedges from my recycling center. I don't go there often, but every so often I find something when I drop off stuff. One of my better finds was an old unicycle, I never got very good at it, but it kept me amused for about a year lol

Btw, I saw your post on your recycle center... bummer.

Another option, construction sites, especially steel framed buildings. I have never been to one that did not have big bolts left lying around and dozens of angle cutoffs. The angle are great for fixtures on mills, bolts always are useful...

Hth
Rich


----------



## Aukai (Aug 24, 2017)

I'll keep my eyes open for opportunities. My own printer at home is shot, I'll take a look.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 24, 2017)

When I started I went to a pickup truck accessory shop where they put lift kits and picked a couple of truck shock absorbers, cut them apart and took the center rods from them. These are fairly straight and uniform. 

Kind of messy with the hydraulic fluid though.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 24, 2017)

We think alike....


----------

